# Good-bye Goliath...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Goliath passed away today, I couldn't see any specific cause of death, he had a few broken feathers and he was dirty because he has not been able to keep himself clean. I was trying to think back on how old he is. Two Springs ago, I remember getting a few closeout chicks at Family Farm Fleet and he was with them, they had broilers but he was not listed as a broiler. I never had the setup or ability to control his diet, he was social and seemed to hang out mostly with the broody hens in the coop. In the past few months, he didn't really leave the coop much at all because he had difficulty walking. When I buried him, he was heavy but not as heavy as I thought, mostly just big. So how long can a broiler rooster live? In this case about two years. Here are a couple of his old pics.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Poor guy. I hope he rests in peace. Did you weigh him?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I'm going to miss him too and I never even got to meet him. 

He had it made with you for the time he did have.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww I’m sorry he is gone. He was a neat guy to hear about. I always enjoyed him. RIP big guy!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So sorry for your loss! Can't believe he is gone. I think what caused his death was that broilers are meat birds and they are heavy, once they get too heavy they can't hold their weight much after some time. Meat birds usually never live past a few years. So sad he died hope he rest in peace!💘


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Poor guy. I hope he rests in peace. Did you weigh him?


I did not weigh him, I probably should have. He was the largest chicken I've ever had.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m so sorry  I’m heartbroken to see such a lovely rooster pass away… he seems so sweet I would really want to meet him


----------

